# Based on my order of preference for the functions, what MBTI type could I be?



## Violette (Jan 27, 2012)

The order of my preferences goes:

Ne, Fi, Ti, Ni, Te, Se, Fe, Si 

Based on this, I thought I could be an ENFP, but I don't think I'm extraverted, so I thought I might be an INFP, but I also really doubt that I'm Fi dominant. I don't know. What type could I be? I really have no idea. 

Thanks! roud:


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

Seems pretty clearly ENFP to me. I think you are confusing extraversion with being outgoing/sociability and not with the way you direct or filter your thought patterns.


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

I think the most frequently-linked-to cognitive functions test on the internet may be Nardi's test, and the results that INTJs (for example) typically get on that test (based on the results posted at INTJforum) are significantly _inconsistent_ with the Ni-Te-Fi-Se pattern. If you're interested in more analysis by me of the nature of the discrepancies, and whether the problem is with the test or that cognitive functions model, you could take a look at two long posts I made on the subject — one and two — at INTJforum.

If someone's trying to type themselves based on test results, and especially assuming they have four reasonably well-defined MBTI preferences, I'd say a decent dichotomy-based test is significantly more likely to give them the correct result than a cognitive functions test — which is not to say that a dichotomy-based test may not mistype them, and that's especially true if they're close to the middle on one or more of the dimensions.

I'd also say that, contrary to what LiquidLight said, if you feel pretty sure that you're an introvert, you're probably an introvert.

If you have any interest in taking dichotomy-based tests, I'd be curious to see your results — _including the percentage scores_ — on these two:

HumanMetrics (MBTI)
similarminds (Big Five/SLOAN)

And here's a post I did that discusses the correlation between the Big 5/SLOAN dimensions and the MBTI dimensions.

The HumanMetrics test is a "forced choice" test, so the percentage results should be interpreted more along the lines of how confident you should be that the test has put you on the right side of the line on that dimension, rather than how strong your preference on that dimension is — which is not to say the results of any one online test should make you all that "confident" about your type. That said, I think scores that are very close to the middle tend to be _some_ indication that your preference on that dimension (in whichever direction) is probably on the mild side. Also: Don't make the common mistake of thinking there's something wrong with a test item if both answers seem too extreme or otherwise don't fit you. In those cases, just do your best to pick the option that seems like the _least poor fit_. (They don't call those tests _forced_ choice for nothing.)

The SLOAN test lets you pick in-the-middle, mildly or strongly for each item, so its results are theoretically a somewhat better indicator of how strong your preference might be on each dimension. As noted in the linked post, though, I recommend _ignoring the personality descriptions_ at the similarminds site and just using the test as a "second opinion" on your MBTI preferences.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

reckful said:


> I think the most frequently-linked-to cognitive functions test on the internet may be Nardi's test, and the results that INTJs (for example) typically get on that test (based on the results posted at INTJforum) are significantly _inconsistent_ with the Ni-Te-Fi-Se pattern. If you're interested in more analysis by me of the nature of the discrepancies, and whether the problem is with the test or that cognitive functions model, you could take a look at two long posts I made on the subject — one and two — at INTJforum.
> 
> If someone's trying to type themselves based on test results, and especially assuming they have four reasonably well-defined MBTI preferences, I'd say a decent dichotomy-based test is significantly more likely to give them the correct result than a cognitive functions test — which is not to say that a dichotomy-based test may not mistype them, and that's especially true if they're close to the middle on one or more of the dimensions.
> 
> ...


I think you misunderstand how the cognitive function test works - it tests your preferences for functions and it does certainly not confuse external behavior e.g. being social with being a cognitive extravert. The way to read the cognitive function tests is how to first of all identify your dominant function. Then it naturally follows that the inferior will actually be at the bottom of the stack. This IS consistent with essentially every test result that I've seen. Why? Because when we have a preference for a certain function we will normally and naturally reject the opposite behavior out of our psyche. As a Ti dominant this means Fe behavior and Fe way of thinking, meaning that if I score high on Ti I will naturally score low on Fe. And this is also very consistent with how I see people type as when they are somewhat honest with their answers. 

Then identifying the auxiliary and tertiary isn't much rocket science either. The auxiliary tends to score fairly high after the dominant function and the tertiary tends to score somewhere in mid-range or sometimes fairly close to the inferior. So I really have to disagree with what you say that the function order stacking should be according to say, the Beebe model when taking function tests. The function test results is also one of the reasons why I reject the Beebe model; it clearly indicates that people can have different ego preferences that are not allowed in such models or the regular MBTI model for the matter.


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

LeaT said:


> I think you misunderstand how the cognitive function test works...


Did you look at those linked posts? When INTJs take Nardi's test, not only is Ni not reliably favored over Ne (or Te over Ti), but the T-function totals tend to be equal to or higher than the N-function totals. So, besides being inconsistent with the Ni-Te-Fi-Se model, Nardi's test results are also inconsistent with a simple expectation that Ni should be significantly favored over Ti, Te and Ne. And, similarly, Se doesn't reliably show up "at the bottom of the stack" (as you put it) for INTJs on Nardi's test.

ADDED: In case you're curious: I'd say all four of my MBTI preferences are strong, and here's the way my functions came out on Nardi's test:

Te Ti Fi Ni Si Ne Fe Se

So my expected inferior was at the bottom, but my expected dominant was in 4th place. Nonetheless, the results also told me my responses "most closely matched" INTJ — with ENTJ and ISTJ as runners-up.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

reckful said:


> Did you look at those linked posts? When INTJs take Nardi's test, not only is Ni not reliably favored over Ne (or Te over Ti), but the T-function totals tend to be equal to or higher than the N-function totals. So, besides being inconsistent with the Ni-Te-Fi-Se model, Nardi's test results are also inconsistent with a simple expectation that Ni should be significantly favored over Ti, Te and Ne. And, similarly, Se doesn't reliably show up "at the bottom of the stack" (as you put it) for INTJs on Nardi's test.
> 
> ADDED: In case you're curious: I'd say all four of my MBTI preferences are strong, and here's the way my functions came out on Nardi's test:
> 
> ...


Yeah, and that's bound to happen when it tests all functions equally. I still don't see your problem. I didn't read those posts but I've seen plenty of test results provided by people I've helped to type in the type me subforum and I find that the test is actually more consistent than what you claim it to be once you are willing to overlook that the order will not be exactly the way you'd normally expect it to be. As I said, the placement matters quite a bit and the relation you can see between the function dichotomies and from what I understand of the test, this is also how it tests dominance and type. It will not always be right but I think Nardi's test is more likely to be right than the random MBTI test you'll find out there because those test behavior, not thinking. I see several people who are typed by the MBTI test end up as something entirely different; e.g. ISTP celebok first came out as an ISTJ and possible ISTJ/NFP fihe came out as an INTJ/INTP. I came out as an INTJ the first time I took the test as well.

Also, I find that Nardi's test is a great tool in helping to narrowing down a person's type provided that they are honest with their test results. That's not just a problem with his test though but with any test that's self-reporting. The result can only be as accurate as the person responding to the test is honest with themselves.


----------



## GENIUSandVIOLENCE (Oct 6, 2012)

@reckful thank you for posting Nardi's test. It's an interesting way of only testing cognitive functions without worrying about MBTI's set hierarchy. As all eight functions are possessed by individuals, it may be those minor differences that give us more of an individual personality, and so may be the reasons why there are different personalities within an MBTI type. Looking at Nardi's test, it may be the MBTI is a generalised hierarchy of functions and that not every single individual must possess the exact functions in the exact orders.

My results were Ti, Ne, Fi, Si, Te, Ni, Fe and Se. As an INTP, it fit fairly well, though I am very surprised at my apparent high Fi (I should like to think my Ti keeps that in check though). Other suggestions given were ENTP and INFP.


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

LeaT said:


> It will not always be right but I think Nardi's test is more likely to be right than the random MBTI test you'll find out there because those test behavior, not thinking.


Well, again, you continue to suggest that the Nardi test will more often be right without looking at the first linked post, which details the fact (which the cognitive functions defenders in that thread couldn't deny) that the Nardi test results are really _very much inconsistent_ with the expected cognitive function results — even if all you're really expecting is to be reliably pointed to the dominant and inferior functions. Again, my results (which I re-posted in this thread) are typical. Ni came out lower than Te, Ti and Fi. And so on.

Meanwhile, the idea that the dichotomies (and/or dichotomies tests) are about "behavior" and the functions (and/or functions tests) are about "thinking" is basically just a uninformed internet forum meme. Whether you're looking at Nardi's test, the HumanMetrics test or the official MBTI, the items tend to be a similar mix of attitudes, values, behavior, etc. (And for that matter, the type descriptions in Jung's Psychological Types are full of what he viewed as characteristic behavior.) The HumanMetrics test includes items like, "You are more interested in a general idea than in the details of its realization"; "You tend to be unbiased even if this might endanger your good relations with people"; "It's difficult to get you excited"; "It is in your nature to assume responsibility"; "You often think about humankind and its destiny"; "You believe the best decision is one that can be easily changed"; "Objective criticism is always useful in any activity"; "You trust reason rather than feelings"; "You are inclined to rely more on improvisation than on careful planning"; "Your actions are frequently influenced by emotions"; and so on (those are just from the first 20). And on the other hand, you could argue — although I don't — that Nardi's test is _all about behavior_ because the instructions say to look at each item and "Indicate how often you *do skillfully* what the phrase describes."


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

reckful said:


> Well, again, you continue to suggest that the Nardi test will more often be right without looking at the first linked post, which details the fact (which the cognitive functions defenders in that thread couldn't deny) that the Nardi test results are really _very much inconsistent_ with the expected cognitive function results — even if all you're really expecting is to be reliably pointed to the dominant and inferior functions. Again, my results (which I re-posted in this thread) are typical. Ni came out lower than Te, Ti and Fi. And so on.
> 
> Meanwhile, the idea that the dichotomies (and/or dichotomies tests) are about "behavior" and the functions (and/or functions tests) are about "thinking" is basically just a uninformed internet forum meme. Whether you're looking at Nardi's test, the HumanMetrics test or the official MBTI, the items tend to be a similar mix of attitudes, values, behavior, etc. (And for that matter, the type descriptions in Jung's Psychological Types are full of what he viewed as characteristic behavior.) The HumanMetrics test includes items like, "You are more interested in a general idea than in the details of its realization"; "You tend to be unbiased even if this might endanger your good relations with people"; "It's difficult to get you excited"; "It is in your nature to assume responsibility"; "You often think about humankind and its destiny"; "You believe the best decision is one that can be easily changed"; "Objective criticism is always useful in any activity"; "You trust reason rather than feelings"; "You are inclined to rely more on improvisation than on careful planning"; "Your actions are frequently influenced by emotions"; and so on (those are just from the first 20). And on the other hand, you could argue — although I don't — that Nardi's test is _all about behavior_ because the instructions say to look at each item and "Indicate how often you *do skillfully* what the phrase describes."


We are really obviously seeing it in a very different light. Nowhere did I say the function order has to be exactly in the way their type suggests, but this is a problem with the rigid MBTI system and not necessarily a problem with Nardi's test _per se_. 

And yes, I think Jung too was wrong when he was describing those type stereotypes based on behavior. Even you admitted himself that Jung for example over-exaggerated the neurotic behavior of Jung's descriptions of introverts. This is because I don't think neuroticism has anything to do with cognitive introversion. 

And the socionics online test most people take on this site does what you describe and even then it is arguable whether the test is actually able to truly determine one's true type. I have now for example arrived at that I'm most likely and probably an EII in socionics and not an LII as the test always suggests. There's an inherent problem with dichotomies and this is because people can't always pick a clear preference on something. 

A lot of those citations you bring up I see as being enneagram-related more than anything. 

As for your last point, there's a big difference saying "I'm good at feeling unity with people" and "I like taking care of people". The latter could point towards ANY function, but the former clearly indicates Fe use.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

An interesting thing is how low my Fe came out when I was thinking about my type at first. 

I agree there are functions it does do a better job of detecting accurately than others, but I think interpreted less rigidly, and not as about providing the precise order functions appear in, it can be a good self-help tool, but is not necessarily great at predicting type itself.

Weirdly though, it did give me the score results I roughly identify with now, including the fact that I use Si well.

But yeah, its questions about Ni test attraction to the mystical or such too much, and especially for Te+Ni users, maybe this is far from good at detecting which should fall at the top. As I am kind of out there with my Ni use, it did test Ni and Ti as highest very consistently for me, Te as not great and (what surprised me) Fe as lower than Fi.

Actually, that last part about Fi being higher than Fe, I have wondered about a lot.


----------



## Asiam (Aug 26, 2012)

I posted this in the wrong forum, hah.


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

Agree with LiquidLight. Looks like Ne-Fi-Te-Si --> ENFP

ENFP - The Inspirer

Enthusiastic, idealistic, and creative. Able to do almost anything that interests them. Great people skills. Need to live life in accordance with their inner values. Excited by new ideas, but bored with details. Open-minded and flexible, with a broad range of interests and abilities. 

Dominant: Extraverted Intuition
Auxiliary: Introverted Feeling
Tertiary: Extraverted Thinking
Inferior: Introverted Sensing


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

Entropic said:


> Also, I find that Nardi's test is a great tool in helping to narrowing down a person's type provided that they are honest with their test results. That's not just a problem with his test though but with any test that's self-reporting. The result can only be as accurate as the person responding to the test is honest with themselves.


Yep. On that test you can get a sharper result by avoiding the middle choice "Somewhat me". (Usually, practically anything can be "Somewhat me". It muddies the picture.) Instead, go up or down from there and make a darn choice.


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

GENIUSandVIOLENCE said:


> [MENTION=39727]My results were Ti, Ne, Fi, Si, Te, Ni, Fe and Se. As an INTP, it fit fairly well, though I am very surprised at my apparent high Fi (I should like to think my Ti keeps that in check though). Other suggestions given were ENTP and INFP.


Seems no way that could be an INXX. Best fit looks like ...

Ne dominant. Ti is a good fit. Fe matches Ti. Si fits Ne. Ne Ti Fe Si --> ENTP


----------

